# Verbugte Quests in Skyrim



## NervigerName (14. Januar 2012)

abend
 Ich habe ein Problem mit Frakas von den Gefährten.
 Hab von ihm die Quest "Drachensucher" angenommen. Er sagt halt das er von einem Drachen gehört hat und möchte ihn jagen. Er soll sich auf der "Nordwindspitze" auf halten (nördlich von Riftton). Doch jetzt kommt der bug. Da ist kein DRachen und es spawn auch keiner!
 Und Frakas ist kein "normaler" Begleiter also kann ich ihn auch nicht weg schicken und ich habe auch schon ein paar ingame Tage gewartet (mit rumlaufen) doch es kommt kein Drache!
 Gibt es da ein consolen Komando das man einen Drachen spawnt oder die Quest "resetet"? Wie schon gesagt die Quest heist "Drachensucher".
 Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

Bist Du denn mal genau zu der Markierung auf der Karte gegangen und hast auch mal gewartet? Vlt. auch mal die Zeit immer wieder mal 2 Std vorstellen (geht glaub ich mit der Taste "T" )


----------



## NervigerName (15. Januar 2012)

Ne das bring auch nichts!


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

Dann beibt wohl nix, außer nen alten Spielstand zu nehmen - oder aber den Begleiter irgendwie zu töten ^^  oder hast Du den betreffenden Drachen vlt. zufällig schonmal besiegt? vlt. ist dann bei den Überresten noch irgendein Gegenstand, der die Quest auflöst - da müsste man dann aber per Kompass/Karte hingeführt werden.


----------



## th_h_hexley (16. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit einem Drachen, der, nirgends zu finden war. Ich habe dann einfach ein paar andere Quests gelöst und habe später nochmal vorbei geschaut, da war er dann plötzlich.


----------

